# Problems with Rabbit Rescue Centres



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

They wonder why people take the easy route and go to pet shops. 

When I have been to a rescue I was not allowed to see the buns without a home check first, fine but after telling my address I was too far away (I live out in the sticks) - in the end I didn't even get to see the rabbits in rescue at all.

Now my friend is having trouble she lives in the town so shes inside there catchment. Shes fallen in love with two gorgeous lops. She has a massive run and shed ready, but now because the run and shed are not attached they are not happy, so guess what shes considering a pet shop.

I have tried to explain to the rescue with her that I don't have runs attached to my bun / g.pig sheds. I have 6 runs and I bring all animals out everyday. This is to make sure theres fresh grass everyday and stop vermin or foxes getting in at night. 

I think rabbit rescues need a re-think, they could always do surprise home checks to make sure the rabbits are well cared for, all these poor rabbits in rescue are the ones suffering. 

I rescue and 2 local vets have given me buns over the years and one nurse herself even came and had a look at my set up. But according to rescues im apparently not doing it right 

It could be different in areas but anyone have problems?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

some rescues are stupidly strict, but they probably have their reasons, just try a different rescue? they arent all the same


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that many rescues are strict about rehoming because, firstly they know what a rabbit really needs, and secondly, the rabbits have often been through so much before they get to the rescue, that they need exemplary housing, to give them the best possible life.

Our local rescue currently asks for a minimum of 45 square foot (hutch and run) for an average sized pair of rabbits. If the shed provided that square footage, that would be OK - but seasonal weather protection would be carefully looked at, as shed alone could get overhot.

Local rehoming is preferred, as it is easier to do both pre and post adoption visits.

Other rescues however settle for 36 square foot.

I think that the rescues that rehome based on what they are tiold about the accommodation are naive, as people often mis state what they actually have.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> some rescues are stupidly strict, but they probably have their reasons, just try a different rescue? they arent all the same


Its a shame really, shes so in love with these two, they bonded them for her and changed there mind. Shes been telling me for weeks all the new things shes got them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

loukodi said:


> Its a shame really, shes so in love with these two, they bonded them for her and changed there mind. Shes been telling me for weeks all the new things shes got them.


After the initial form filling, our local rescue does a home visit.

The poten tial rehomers would then get a letter telling them of necessary changes, such as weather proofing - or joining hutch to run, etc, to make accom big enough.

There would then be a follow up home visit, to check changes had been made (people don't always do what they say they have) - and only when approved, the people could reserve their buns.

Previously, when people reserved rabbits before having accom approved, poor rabbits sat for ages in rescue under reserve while the people did or did not make the adjustments.

Rarely were people deemed unsuitable, although it could happen - they just had to make the necessary changes. If people were unwilling to, that was their decision.

Would your friend be willing to make the adjustments? It would be realatively simple to join shed/run. Then they might still let her have the buns if they felt she was right for them.

Different rabbits need different owners., so the rescue may have other reasons

A long process I know, but done in the best interests of the rabbits.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Summersky said:


> I think that many rescues are strict about rehoming because, firstly they know what a rabbit really needs, and secondly, the rabbits have often been through so much before they get to the rescue, that they need exemplary housing, to give them the best possible life.
> 
> Our local rescue currently asks for a minimum of 45 square foot (hutch and run) for an average sized pair of rabbits. If the shed provided that square footage, that would be OK - but seasonal weather protection would be carefully looked at, as shed alone could get overhot.
> 
> ...


But she has amazing housing for them, but I think they have little trust in people (which is understandable). The shed is huge the run bigger still but they need constant outside access according to this place.

This is the only thing I disagree on, when in college I remember my first day back teaching some young students about cavies. Opened the hutch to find a decapitated guinea pig and dead friend and the last one with a head injury. Because a rat got into the run and straight up into the house. 
I would rather spend a hour a day carrying all my animals outside when I get up in the morning and back in at about 8 in the evening. 
The rescue have little faith that this actually happens.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Summersky said:


> After the initial form filling, our local rescue does a home visit.
> 
> The poten tial rehomers would then get a letter telling them of necessary changes, such as weather proofing - or joining hutch to run, etc, to make accom big enough.
> 
> ...


The shed is on a large concrete base to attach it she would need to make a runaway over concrete and patio onto the grass.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

loukodi said:


> But she has amazing housing for them, but I think they have little trust in people (which is understandable). The shed is huge the run bigger still but they need constant outside access according to this place.
> 
> This is the only thing I disagree on, when in college I remember my first day back teaching some young students about cavies. Opened the hutch to find a decapitated guinea pig and dead friend and the last one with a head injury. Because a rat got into the run and straight up into the house.
> I would rather spend a hour a day carrying all my animals outside when I get up in the morning and back in at about 8 in the evening.
> The rescue have little faith that this actually happens.


All she can do is go back to the resuce if she still wants these buns, and ask for a reason in writing why she can't have them. It's usually size of accom that is important, but all rescues have their own standards.

Our outside ones all have a mixture of 24/7 hutch/run (predator proof) accom.

Perhaps they were concerned about a shed being too hot in the summer?

Unfortunately you can't trust Joe Public to move them in and out every day - and what happens in the winteer - and at dusk and dawn when they are most active?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Summersky said:


> All she can do is go back to the resuce if she still wants these buns, and ask for a reason in writing why she can't have them. It's usually size of accom that is important, but all rescues have their own standards.
> 
> Our outside ones all have a mixture of 24/7 hutch/run (predator proof) accom.
> 
> ...


The only answer they would give is because its not attached. 
The shed has a high window for ventilation and the buns would be outside during the day anyway, the run has a shelter.

My buns? In winter they go out depending on weather at night they are shut in to keep the place warm. 
First thing i do every morning - get the animals outside, its morning routine, in my jammies too . They dont go in until late evening so they have all day outside munching grass, my routine: re-fill and clean all water bottles, give them pelleted food, top up hay, bring animals in. So dawn they are munching fresh dewy grass, evening they are bouncing round outside, digging if the want, then back in to munch hay. Basically 12 hours in 12 hours out.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

loukodi said:


> The only answer they would give is because its not attached.
> The shed has a high window for ventilation and the buns would be outside during the day anyway, the run has a shelter.
> 
> My buns? In winter they go out depending on weather at night they are shut in to keep the place warm.
> First thing i do every morning - get the animals outside, its morning routine, in my jammies too . They dont go in until late evening so they have all day outside munching grass, my routine: re-fill and clean all water bottles, give them pelleted food, top up hay, bring animals in. So dawn they are munching fresh dewy grass, evening they are bouncing round outside, digging if the want, then back in to munch hay. Basically 12 hours in 12 hours out.


It's great that you have an established routine.

I am guessing that the centre had been let down by people before. That's why they insist on the best accom possible.

There are many more rescues out there though, with different requirements, so perhaps she should try another.

Just take in photos of her accom, then she will know from the start if it is a goer or not.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> It's great that you have an established routine.
> 
> I am guessing that the centre had been let down by people before. That's why they insist on the best accom possible.
> 
> ...


In our rescue picture of accom is enough if you want to adopt smal animals (gp/rabbit/hamster)!i don't think is right
Only home visits will take place if ou adopt cat or dog:-( like bunnies are not that precious!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> In our rescue picture of accom is enough if you want to adopt smal animals (gp/rabbit/hamster)!i don't think is right
> Only home visits will take place if ou adopt cat or dog:-( like bunnies are not that precious!


That's a shame when rabbits are so specialist.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Your friend could always get a runaround tunnel to connect the two areas. Maybe the rescue have been let down before with people saying one thing and doing another. In my experience rescues vary greatly in rehoming policies. But like you say, if someone can't rescue a rabbit it's a simple job to go buy one. Why doesn't your friend look on rabbit rehome for a private adoption?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Shes got her heart set on finding 2 female blue french lops. So shes quite picky  Its taken a long time for her to find these two. 

I agree Funky home checks should always be carried out and i think suprise visits should be in place too. (Although some places may do that)


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Some people wanted to get pair from rescue and their accommodation wasn't suitable.Rspca asked them to make amendment so they pull out. It is sad as they probably went to pet who and have two bunnies.
People like that should not take pets-if they don't have suitable accommodation or they don't want to make amendment it means they won't be good pet owners as they just don't care.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

The rescue I had my three off only do home checks for cats and dogs. 

If you walk in there and want a rabbit - as long as its neutered - you get the rabbit that day. (fill in your name and address and receive 7 days free insurance). If its not neutered they send it off to the vets as soon as possible (if the rabbit is old enough).

I did expect maybe surprise home checks or something, but none so far (the first I adopted from there was Bella in May 2012 - so long enough to have had a visit I would have thought).

They don't query your accommodation / other rabbits etc and give no advice on diet / bonding either. (unless you ask anything specific)

Its a shame really and I was surprised. 

All rescue's vary with their rules etc.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> The rescue I had my three off only do home checks for cats and dogs.
> 
> If you walk in there and want a rabbit - as long as its neutered - you get the rabbit that day. (fill in your name and address and receive 7 days free insurance). If its not neutered they send it off to the vets as soon as possible (if the rabbit is old enough).
> 
> ...


That is so poor, and it is inevitable that many of their rabbits will go off to totally inadequate homes.

I have to wonder about their aftercare for rabbits too.

Do they do a post adoption home check? Somehow i doubt it.

Poor rabbits.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Summersky said:


> That is so poor, and it is inevitable that many of their rabbits will go off to totally inadequate homes.
> 
> I have to wonder about their aftercare for rabbits too.
> 
> ...


No checks at all for all 3 of my rabbits.

I also had a bit of paper stating that if I can no longer keep them they have to be returned to that rescue only, im not sure that anyone would take notice of this to be honest (as there are no checks etc)

They do a brilliant job treating injured animals / fund raising etc but I think the rabbits need a bit more 'policing' with how and where they are re-homed.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If they don't get it themselves, there is no hope of them educating future owners.

It sounds like, unless they get a rabbit specialist on board, they should just concentrate on rehoming cats and dogs.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

loukodi said:


> But she has amazing housing for them, but I think they have little trust in people (which is understandable). The shed is huge the run bigger still but they need constant outside access according to this place.
> 
> This is the only thing I disagree on, when in college I remember my first day back teaching some young students about cavies. Opened the hutch to find a decapitated guinea pig and dead friend and the last one with a head injury. Because a rat got into the run and straight up into the house.
> I would rather spend a hour a day carrying all my animals outside when I get up in the morning and back in at about 8 in the evening.
> The rescue have little faith that this actually happens.


that is the collages fault for not making the run secure, 1inch x 1/2inch is the largest gauge mesh that should be used, and it should be on a solid base or meshed under, in my opinion, to prevent rats gaining accses.
how do you know it was a rat though?


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> that is the collages fault for not making the run secure, 1inch x 1/2inch is the largest gauge mesh that should be used, and it should be on a solid base or meshed under, in my opinion, to prevent rats gaining accses.
> how do you know it was a rat though?


Definitely the colleges fault, trust me they had a suggestion box about the lives of the animals there. They had so many from me I got called into the office to talk to them properly about it. Glad to say when I left there were improvements from when i started.

Have to say a rat is an assumption but it was logical. No gap big enough for a fox and the head was missing off one of the cavies, a fox would have carried it off.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

When I was considering a rescue bun, I sent photos of my set up and plans for a new set up they were fine with that.

My problem was finding a single doe. I ended up (because I was too eager) getting a young rabbit who had been found in someone's garden and unfortunately they couldn't look after her as family member(s) were allergic to her.

This turned my plans for the new set up clean out of the window because I needed a new set up for the new arrival. Hubby wouldn't let me then buy another new set up for the two of them. so we improvised, my son was going to do the necessary joinery work, to give them as much space as possible with what we had (he then met a young lady so I didn't want to impose). I just ended up buying another run which was around £80 from Pets at Home. It isn't as flash as the one he was going to do but they have ample space.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't suppose your friend lives Derby way?

Preloved | two dwarf lop female rabbits free to good home for sale in Swadlincote, Derbys


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think Fat Fluffs are happy with a hutch and seperate run and they rehome nationally. 

Personally I keep my run on paving and prefer this knowing they are secure 24/7 and it means its always attached giving them plenty of space at dawn and dusk when they are most active.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> That is so poor, and it is inevitable that many of their rabbits will go off to totally inadequate homes.
> 
> I have to wonder about their aftercare for rabbits too.
> 
> ...


tbh I really believe if people take the trouble to use a rescue they are serious about pet ownership. Most rescues have a strict rehoming policy.

Its the rabbits in pet shops that are a concern imo.

I almost blew a gasgit over the weekend rabbits being kept in a pet shop that was far too hot for the rabbits, that was shocking. Now before I had Barney I wouldn't have had a clue and assumed they were babies having a nap.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sskmick said:


> tbh I really believe if people take the trouble to use a rescue they are serious about pet ownership. Most rescues have a strict rehoming policy.
> 
> Its the rabbits in pet shops that are a concern imo.
> 
> I almost blew a gasgit over the weekend rabbits being kept in a pet shop that was far too hot for the rabbits, that was shocking. Now before I had Barney I wouldn't have had a clue and assumed they were babies having a nap.


Were they beig kept in the glass tanks with strip lights? I hate those 'displays' the poor rabbits always look in shock from comig form an putsise hutch to and indoor heated cage. The amount of times or gone into pet shops and politely asked them to put a hide in for their rabbits, the staff all look at me as if to say oh why on earth haven't we done that!

I went into [email protected] at the weekend which I usually boycot but I needed some timothy hay, they had stocked up on guinea pigs and rabbits for the summer holidays


----------

